# No work experience - Engineering skills assessment



## omarahmedkhan (May 31, 2017)

Hi guys. 

I am looking to get 65 points ( Age - 30, English - 20, Education - 15)
I am an Electrical Engineer. Graduation year - 2013. But I have no experience in the field of Engineering. I won't be claiming points for work experience in my application.

I am currently preparing my CDR where I am giving 3 technical experiences from my academic work. But I am not mentioning anything related to work in my entire CDR as I have no experience.

Will this effect the outcome of my skills assessment from EA?

Regards,
Omar.


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It will not, but make sure to write a good enough CDR to avoid any hassles.

You must read MSA booklet very carefully as it is the best guideline for CDR.

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/resource-files/2017-03/MSA Booklet.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am looking to get 65 points ( Age - 30, English - 20, Education - 15)
> I am an Electrical Engineer. Graduation year - 2013. But I have no experience in the field of Engineering. I won't be claiming points for work experience in my application.
> ...


It will not affect your outcome.
My work experience is no where nearly related to my degree yet still I got positive outcome.
Prepare your CDR accordingly.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## omarahmedkhan (May 31, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> It will not affect your outcome.
> My work experience is no where nearly related to my degree yet still I got positive outcome.
> Prepare your CDR accordingly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Hi. Did you mention your work experience in your CDR? I am not planning to mention it at all. Not even in my resume.

Regards.


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Hi. Did you mention your work experience in your CDR? I am not planning to mention it at all. Not even in my resume.
> 
> Regards.


They will ask resume. What do you plan on mentioning after your graduation? Better to mention your job or whatever you've been doing.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Egyman (Dec 16, 2015)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Hi. Did you mention your work experience in your CDR? I am not planning to mention it at all. Not even in my resume.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.




I did as I am claiming experience points. For you, it is not mandatory as your CDR are on basis of Academic projects, training, workshops and so on.

You can mention whatever you want in your CV even if your experience is not relevant as you are not going to request for experience assessment.

Don't worry bro and just pay good effort on your CDR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am looking to get 65 points ( Age - 30, English - 20, Education - 15)
> I am an Electrical Engineer. Graduation year - 2013. But I have no experience in the field of Engineering. I won't be claiming points for work experience in my application.
> ...


see my signature


----------



## omarahmedkhan (May 31, 2017)

Gagz said:


> see my signature


Hi Gagz.

Did you provide proof of experience in your CDR? Letter from the company? Did they ask you for any salary slip/ details?

Regards.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Hi Gagz.
> 
> Did you provide proof of experience in your CDR? Letter from the company? Did they ask you for any salary slip/ details?
> 
> Regards.


i did not claim any points for experience but i did give them pay slips & joining/relieving letters.

What do you mean by proof of experience in CDR? If you mean did my CDR come from my work experience then yes one of them did.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## omarahmedkhan (May 31, 2017)

Gagz said:


> i did not claim any points for experience but i did give them pay slips & joining/relieving letters.
> 
> What do you mean by proof of experience in CDR? If you mean did my CDR come from my work experience then yes one of them did.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


I began working for my family business after my engineering graduation. I have 4 years of experience in the business as a Technical Manager. But I however don't have a letter of joining or any pay slips. I have a letterhead with proof that I have worked for the company in my role. Will that be good enough? One single sheet with proof that I have worked.


----------



## Gagz (Jul 3, 2016)

omarahmedkhan said:


> I began working for my family business after my engineering graduation. I have 4 years of experience in the business as a Technical Manager. But I however don't have a letter of joining or any pay slips. I have a letterhead with proof that I have worked for the company in my role. Will that be good enough? One single sheet with proof that I have worked.


You are good to go. If you are not claiming any points for experience they wont look your documents related to it even but since you are giving your resume do mention everything in it. Even if you are not claiming any points they would like to see the continuity of work in it.

Also paste lines of cpd in resume each of which corresponds to the CDRs.

To be on the safer side, take first cdr from the trainint you did after 3rd year... 2nd cdr from training in 7th/8th semester and last cdr from any of the training after. Dont write any cdr from your work experience.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## omarahmedkhan (May 31, 2017)

Gagz said:


> You are good to go. If you are not claiming any points for experience they wont look your documents related to it even but since you are giving your resume do mention everything in it. Even if you are not claiming any points they would like to see the continuity of work in it.
> 
> Also paste lines of cpd in resume each of which corresponds to the CDRs.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info Gagz. Will get back you soon.


----------



## thiago (Jan 11, 2018)

omarahmedkhan said:


> Thanks a lot for the info Gagz. Will get back you soon.


Hi Gagz, 

Thanks for the general tips, very helpful! I do have two queries still, though: 

1) If one applies on the basis of 100% Academic Projects (no work experience claims, not even for the CDR), is it mandatory to provide EA (or the Immigration later on the process) with any letters from university like it is required from employers? (I'm not talking about certificates or diplomas, or even transcripts).

2) Since I won't be claiming for points from Work Experience, is it necessary to attach any payslips, letters of employment, contracts of work, etc, from my previous employers even if they have nothing to do with my CDR or Technical Engineering?

Best,
Thiago


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

thiago said:


> Hi Gagz,
> 
> Thanks for the general tips, very helpful! I do have two queries still, though:
> 
> ...



Hi.

1) When I did my career episodes, CDR and summary statement, I only provided Degree and transcript. I also attached a internship letter as one of my career episodes was based on it. But nothing like that for academic projects.

2) Since you are not claiming any points for work experience, no need to provide such documents.

Regards,
Ali


----------



## thiago (Jan 11, 2018)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 1) When I did my career episodes, CDR and summary statement, I only provided Degree and transcript. I also attached a internship letter as one of my career episodes was based on it. But nothing like that for academic projects.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification, Ali! Appreciated!


----------



## thiago (Jan 11, 2018)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 1) When I did my career episodes, CDR and summary statement, I only provided Degree and transcript. I also attached a internship letter as one of my career episodes was based on it. But nothing like that for academic projects.
> 
> ...


Hi again Ali,

I was gathering my documents and one last question came to mind regarding point (2) when you mentioned the internship letter: 

>> What if the internship was not a paid one (I had a scholarship to finish my degree overseas and it was also meant to help me with living costs during my internship as well)? Is it still necessary such a letter?

Many thanks,
Thiago


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

thiago said:


> Hi again Ali,
> 
> I was gathering my documents and one last question came to mind regarding point (2) when you mentioned the internship letter:
> 
> ...



Hi Thiago!

My internship was paid (a few months duration but wasn't paid enough nor enough hours to count for work experience assessment) but it does not matter. As it is simply being used in a career episode and not used for work experience assessment. 
Also, the last time I checked, if you include internship related work, the internship must have taken place after your degree was completed. Check the MSA booklet just to be sure.

Cheers!


----------



## thiago (Jan 11, 2018)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi Thiago!
> 
> My internship was paid (a few months duration but wasn't paid enough nor enough hours to count for work experience assessment) but it does not matter. As it is simply being used in a career episode and not used for work experience assessment.
> Also, the last time I checked, if you include internship related work, the internship must have taken place after your degree was completed. Check the MSA booklet just to be sure.
> ...


Alright! Cheers mate!


----------



## savoirz (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a skill assessment from Engineer Australia.

I am a Chemical Engineer graduated on 2011 from Monash University Sunway Campus Malaysia. As per MSA Booklet, it says "PROGRAMS ACCREDITED BUT NO LONGER OFFERED AT THE LEVEL OF PROFESSIONAL ENGINEER WASHINGTON ACCORD". 

1. Does this mean that I have to write a CDR for my skill assessment? 
2. Which path should I choose to get my skill assessment?

I just want to be assessed for my degree as my working experiences were not relevant to engineering.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hello,

I am trying to get the skilled spouse points from my wife. She has cleared the English test already, but she has only a couple of years of work experience in India.


Being an electronics engineer, her skills assessment has to be done from Engineers Australia.
Can someone please tell me if she has to have minimum 3 years of experience to be eligible for skills assessment? or is it good enough if she has done 3 major projects in her college and the companies she has worked in?

Thanks,
Saravan


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am trying to get the skilled spouse points from my wife. She has cleared the English test already, but she has only a couple of years of work experience in India.
> 
> ...


You don’t need experience for EA assessment . She can prepare good CDRs from her achademic projects and can get her skills assessed. While apply for assessment in EA portal , there will be two options one only for educational assessment other for education + exp points. For partner skills all you need is a valid assessment..+ age+ competent English


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

deepika.akkineni said:


> You don’t need experience for EA assessment . She can prepare good CDRs from her achademic projects and can get her skills assessed. While apply for assessment in EA portal , there will be two options one only for educational assessment other for education + exp points. For partner skills all you need is a valid assessment..+ age+ competent English


Thanks a ton for replying Deepika!! So in "valid assessment..+ age+ competent English", educational assessment alone would cover the valid assessment part right?[No need of choosing education + exp ?]


----------



## dakkin05 (May 10, 2018)

saravan_p said:


> Thanks a ton for replying Deepika!! So in "valid assessment..+ age+ competent English", educational assessment alone would cover the valid assessment part right?[No need of choosing education + exp ?]



Yes, but you need to submit good CDR's to get good assessment..
EA has assessment result in 3 categories - Professional Engineer, ET, EA. All three are in 189 , but only PE is in 190. So please make sure you know what you want.. send me you number in a private message if you want to know more.. I can help you.. talking is easier for me than typing..
Thanks


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

dakkin05 said:


> Yes, but you need to submit good CDR's to get good assessment..
> EA has assessment result in 3 categories - Professional Engineer, ET, EA. All three are in 189 , but only PE is in 190. So please make sure you know what you want.. send me you number in a private message if you want to know more.. I can help you.. talking is easier for me than typing..
> Thanks


Thanks again Deepika! private messaged you my number. Please contact me whenever is a good time for you.

Regards,
Saravan


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

savoirz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am looking for a skill assessment from Engineer Australia.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to skill access your degree if it was accredited by EA at the time of your graduation?
I’m guessing Monash’s Malaysia campus taught the same course as Monash’s Melbourne campus?


----------



## CHINNUSANJAY (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi,

Can I pass my number to you as well? Am looking for some clues to prepare CDR for educational assessment only.

Thanks & Cheers

Chin


----------



## rahul.khuranger (5 mo ago)

maraikayer said:


> It will not affect your outcome. My work experience is no where nearly related to my degree yet still I got positive outcome. Prepare your CDR accordingly. Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


 Did you provide all the documents related to your work ? Even irrelevant. Please reply


----------

